# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > المنتدى الصحي >  هذه عدة علاجات بالاعشاب من خبير الاعشاب يوسف الشرفا

## ابن العطار

أعشاب
وصفـــــــــات طبيــــــة علاجية
مأخوذه من وصفات خبير الأعشاب يوسف الشرفا من القناة الفضائية Atv

وصفه للطول :

- نأخذ قشر / 7 / بيضات مسلوقه ونطحنها جيداً ونأخذ كميه /150/ غ من الجوز ونطحنها ونخلطها مع 1كغ عسل ويأخذ يوميا ثلاث ملاعق صغيره منه 
- كما يجب أن نأني بلوح خشبي مائل تعلق من القدمين لمده ساعتين أو أكثر يومياً حسب التحمل 0

وصفه التنحيف لتذويب الدهون والسمنة والسللوليت :

نأخذ ورق الملفوف ونسخنه قليلا حتى يصبح دافئاً ونضعه على مكان المنطقة المراد تنحيفها ونلفه بالشاش وذلك من المساء وحتى الصباح 0ويمكن تنحيف الجسم كاملاً وذلك بلف الساق من الركبة وحتى مفصل القدم بشكل كامل ونلفها بالشاش اواي شيء من المساء وحتى الصباح 

علاج حب الشباب :

مطحون الصبرة مرة ناعمة جداً وتنخل وتمزج مع كمية من العسل ويدهن مكان الحب من المساء وحتى الصباح0


علاج الإكتئاب :

أكل التمر والعسل

تحسس الأنف والجيوب :

مضغ شمع النحل

الضعف الجنسي :

كاسه حليب من أي نوع - 10 ورقات زعرور - ملعقة زنجبيل مطحونة - ملعقة قرفه مطحونة - عصير تفاح أو الموز - 7 حبات تمر - ملعقتين من العسل + ملعقتين من السمن العربي يخفق الجميع ويؤكل قبل ساعتين يمكن وضع الخليط بالبراد وشرب كميه منه 0وكذلك 100 حبه نيه صنوبر 100 حبة لوز نيه 0

التهاب الكبد الوبائي :

ورق الزعتر المطحون مع الزعرور ويمكن وضع الكركم يأخذ أربع ملاعق يومياً كما يشرب كاسه من حليب الإبل وثلاث كاسات من بول الإبل 0
- أو 50غ كركم + 200غ زعتر + 50 غ ثوم + 10 غ زنجبيل تطحن ويذاب منها ملعقة في كاسه ماء كبيرة وتشرب قبل كل وجبة

حساسية الصدر :

- 25 غ من الحرجل + 100 غ بنفسج + 100 غ بذر كتان + 200 غ بابونج + 200 غ حبة بركة + 200 غ يانسون + 250 غ طيون يأخذ من هذا المزيج ويغلى ويشرب 0

أمراض العيون :

نأخذ عصير البصل الأبيض ويخلط مع العسل ونضع منه نقطة في العين يومياً وإذا التهبت العين من الوصفة السابقة ندهن العين بزيت الخروع 0

رائحة الفم :

نأخذ كمية 600 غ من كزبرة المطحونة + 60 غ ملح طعام يمزج ويسف منه يستخدم للرائحة الكريهة والقوية 0

أو 100 غ من الكزبرة المطحونة مع 10 غ ملح طعام تخلط وتأخذ على الريق 0 أو نأكل العسل 0

علاج الثعلبة :

ندهن بخل الثوم

علاج الدودة الشريطية : ويعالج كل الديدان

نأخذ على الريق ما يلي : فنجان عصير ليمون + فنجان زيت زيتون + فنجان سكر يذاب السكر بعصير الليمون ثم يضاف الزيت ويخفق جيداً ويأخذ على الريق 0
اوبطريقة أخرى وهي : مغلي الشيح + صبره مره + حنظل يغلى ويشرب 0

علاج التهابات المري :

مغلي الخبيزه اوزهر الحتمية اوالكركم بالعسل والماء

علاج سرطان المثانة :

100 غ من حبة البركة المطحونة + 50 غ ثوم + 50 غ حلبه وتخلط مع العسل ويأخذ منه ثلاث ملاعق ويأخذ معه أيضا عصير البصل وعصير الجزر اوالصبره مرة مع العسل 0

علاج التقرحات للجسم الناجمة عن مرض السكري :

ذر مطحون الحناء على القروح أو نأخذ من الطيون المطحون ناعماً جداً ويوضع على القروح وذا كان مع العسل فهو أفضل 0

علاج الندبات وتقشير الجروح :

حلبة مطحونة + نخالة قمح مطحونة تعجن وتوضع على الندبات 0

علاجا لدسك :

ندهن بزيت الخردل على العمود الفقري ويمكن اخذ زيت الكبار معه كما يتم شرب مغلي ورق الزيتون المغلي جدً حتى يتبخر ربع المزيج 

علاج التركيز للامتحانات :

شرب مغلي إكليل الجبل بكثرة كما يأخذ كاسه عصير برتقال طازج ويذاب فيها ملعقة صغيرة من القهوة 0

علاج جرثومة المعدة الجرثومة الحلزونية :

نأخذ نصف كيلو غرام من بذر الزيتون المخلل بعد تجفيفه وتنشيفه ويطحن جيدا مع 50 غ من ا لثوم الجاف والمطحون و 10 غ من الصبره مرة ويأخذ منه ملعقة ويسف على الريق 0 ويمنع الأكل لمدة ساعتين بعد اخذ الوصفة 0


علاج العصب السابع :

نركزعلى أكل النخالة والخميرة 0


علاج تقوية صفائح الدم :

أكل جبنة بيضاء ورأس بصل مع زيت الزيتون 0

علاج الجروح الناجمة عن السكاكين :

نمزج الطيون مع العسل ويمكن أن يمدد بالعسل ويدهن مكان الجرح 0

علاج الضغط :
شرب مغلي الكركديه البارد + شرب مغلي ورق الزعرور 0

علاج الصداع الشديد والمستمر :
شرب مغلي ورق الزعرور بكثرة 0

علاج الشقيقة :
نأخذ كاسه كبيرة من عصير البصل وتشرب مره كل أسبوع ويضاف إليها عصير الجزر 0


علاج النمش :

نأخذ كمية من اليورك اسد مع الصبر المرة مع ملعقة صغيرة من عصير الليمون وزيت الزيتون بنسب متساوية ويخلط مع العسل ويدهن مكان الجروح 0
- أو 10غ حلبه مطحونه + 10غ زيت اللوز الحلو + 50غ بابونج + 100غ شوفان + 220غ شمع العسل + 500غ عسل يؤكل ويدهن 0

وهناك وصفة أخرى : 
10غ حلبة ناعمة + 10 غ زيت اللوز الحلو + 50 غ زيت بابونج + 100 غ زيت الشوفان + 200 غ شمع عسل + 500 غ عسل يأخذ اكلأ ودهناً 0


علاج صلع مقدمة الرأس :

قندس مطحون ناعم مع بيضه ويخفقان جيداً ويدهن بهما الرأس يوميا ؛

علاج سرطان الثدي :

نشرب كاسه كبيرة من حليب الإبل مع ثلاث كاسات من بول الإبل 0
- نأخذ 100 غ من مطحون حبة البركة + 100 غ من مطحون الثوم المجفف الناشف + 50 غ من لحاء الصنوبر المطحون + 25 غ زنجبيل مطحون + بتوله بيضاء مطحونة نخلط الكميات السابقة مع العسل ويمكن اضافة 25 غ صبره مرة 0

ويؤكل الكبده ونشرب من مغلي جذور البلوط واكل الثوم وعصير البصل كثيراً 0

علاج الكلسترول :

نأخذ نسب متساوية من لوز حلو وزنجبيل وسكر فضي يطحن الجميع ويخلط ويأخذ من هذا الخليط مقدار ملعقة كبيرة تذاب في كاسه ماء على الريق ويشرب يومياً 

تنعيم وتطويل الشعر :

نأخذ صفار بيضتين وملعقة صغيرة من العسل وملعقتين من زيت السمسم ويتم خلطها وتوضع على الشعر لمدة نصف ساعة ويستعمل مره اومرتين أسبوعيا 0 

تطويل الرجولة :
عشبه رأس الحنش تخلط مع العسل وتأكل

فقر الدم المنجلي :

100 غ حبة البركة + 20 غ ثوم وتخلط مع كميةمناسبةمن العسل ويأخذ ثلاث ملاعق يومياً0

علاج كافة الالتهابات في الجسم :

شرب مغلي الكركم

علاج مرض الزهايمر :

غلي الجنكا وشربها أوغلي إكليل الجبل 0

علاج الحز ازه :

دهن الحزازه بزيت عن الجراده أو عصير العيصلان 0

علاج ألام الأسنان :

مضغ الثوم 0

علاج تشققات الجسم :

كوب زيت زيتون + ربع كوب خل تفاح + 5 نقاط زيت الجزر 0

لجعل البشره ذات نضاره :

دهن الوجه بزيت نوى المشمش أو زيت السرو 0

علاج الإمساك :

أكل البصل مع اللبن 0

علاج هشاشة العظام :
100 غ كركم + 25غ خردل + 100غ زعتر تطحن جميعها بشكل ناعم جدا ويشرب منها ثلاث ملاعق مع الماء 0

علاج اللوز :

مضغ الثوم كثيراً 0

علاج غضروف الركبة :

نأخذ كاسه كبيرة من زيت النعنع + كاسه صغيرة من زيت الخردل + فنجان زيت كافور تخلط مع بعضها البعض ويدهن مكان الإصابة صباحا ومساءً 0

علاج مسمار اللحم :

يدلك المسمار بالثوم دلك قوي أو نضع شريحة من الثوم على المسمار اللحمي بواسطة لصاقه لمدة أربعة أيام حتى يذوب 0

علاج تكلس الكاحل :

بزيت الزيتون المغلي مع الفلفل الحار وزيت الخردل بالدهن صباحا ومساءً 

علاج الباسور الجامد :
نصف أوقيه من زنجبيل مطحون + نصف أوقيه عفص مطحون تخلط بنسب متساوية ويعجن الخليط بزيت الخروع ويعمل حبات صغيرة كحبة الحمص وتغطية بالسوس الناعم 0 تأخذ صباحا ومساءً 0


علاج البروستاتا :

60غ حلفا بريه + 60غ بذر رشاد 50 غ حبة البركة + 50غ سوس + 300 غ حشيشة الدينار + 100 غ بذر الكتان تطحن جميعها ويعمل منها مغلي وتشرب 0

علاج السواد تحت العين :

نأتي بورقات الخس ونقطعها وتغلى بالماء ثم تصفى بمقدار فنجان ويضاف إليها مقدار فنجان من ماء الورد وتوضع كمادات تحت العين 0

علاج تصلب الشرايين :

شرب مغلي ورق الزعرور 0

وصفة لتبيض الوجه :

نأخذ مقدار فنجان من ماء الورد ويذاب بها ملعقة صغيرة من النشاء ويدهن الوجه بها لبعض الوقت ويغسل الوجه 0

علاج حصى الكلية :
نشرب مغلي الخلة أو البقدونس 0

وصفة علاج الدسك :
وهذه الوصفة تقوم بتنظيم الضغط والسكر بالجسم

نأخذ أوقيه من ورق الزيتون الأخضر الطازج مع ملعقة صغيرة من ورق الزعرور يغلى الخليط على النار حتى يتبخر ربع المغلي ويشرب على الريق كاسه ومساءً كاسه 0

- نأتي بزيت الزيتون ونقلي به فليفله حارة حتى تتفحم ويبرد الزيت ويصفى ويدهن العمود الفقري أو مكان الإصابة مع زيت الخردل من المساء وحتى الصباح 0

علاج ترهلات الجسم :
1 – شرب مغلي ورق الجور 0 2 – دهن الجسم بزيت نوى المشمش مساءً وحتى الصباح 0

علاج الأورام السرطانية :

يومياً شرب كاسه صغيرة من حليب الإبل و 4 كاسات كبيرة من بول النوق 0

- 100غ حبة البركة + 75غ ثوم مطحون + 25غ زنجبيل + 50 غ حلبة + 10غ راوند + 50غ من الوينكا تطحن جميعاً وتخلط بالعسل ويأخذ من 3 - 4 ملاعق يوميا 0 بالإضافة إلى تناول الثوم والبصل وعصير الجزر بكثرة 0

لتقوية النطاف :
نأخذ سفاً حبوب لقاح النحل 4 ملاعق يومياً 0

علاج التهابات الرحم :
100غ ميرمية 100غ ثوم + 20غ زنجبيل يغلى المزيج ويشرب

علاج كافة الالتهابات :
نعمل مغطس من غلي البلوط ويضاف إليه كربونة عادية ويأخذ مغطس يومياً 0

لتنظيم الدورة الشهرية :

يشرب مغلي ورق الزعرور 0

علاج خمول الجسم :
عندا لاستيقاظ نأكل / 7 / حبات من التمر أو /21/ حبة زبيب بدون بذور أو نذوب ملعقة عسل صغيرة في كاسه ماء كبيرة فاترة ونشربها 0

علاج انسداد الأوردة :

بذر القرنفل المطحون + بذر الرشاد + 20غ صبره مرة تخلط مع بعضها البعض وعمل منها مغلي ويشرب /3 / مرات يومياً 0 وكذلك نعمل نصف ليتر زيت زيتون ونغلي به الفليفله الحاره ( قرنين فليفله حاره ) ويغلى الزيت وتدلك القدم المصابة من الأسفل إلى الأعلى 0

علاج داء النقرس :

نغلي شرش الحلاوة ونشرب / 3 / كاسات كبيرة يوميا 0

علاج الشخير :
نشرب مغلي اللبلاب المتسلق 0

علاج تساقط الشعر :

نأخذ من زيت الزعتر ويخفف بزيت الزيتون مع زيت السمسم 
أو نأخذ ملعقة صغيرة من زيت إكليل الجبل وزيت جوز الهند زيت اللوز الحلو وزيت حبة البركة و /3 / ملاعق جرجير + زيت زيتون + خروع + زيت البرافين تخلط جميعا ويدهن بها الرأس من المساء وحتى الصباح 0

علاج خشونة الركبة :

نأتي بليه ( دهنه ) غنم ونذوبها على النار ونأخذ منها كاس مع مقداركاسه من زيت الزيتون وكاسه من ماء الورد وتدهن به الركبة 0

علاج الجرب :

1كغ شيب ونغليها حتى ترغي مع الكبريت الأصفر مع زيت الزيتون وكمية من القطران تخلط مع بعضها البعض ويدهن مكان الإصابة يومياً 
أو قطران مع زيت الزيتون ثم بعد ذلك ندهن باليود 0

علاج روماتيزم الدم :

مقدار رأس ثوم مطحون مع مطحون الحلبة ونشرب من مغلي ورق الزعتر يومياً 0

علاج التبول اللاإرادي :

نأخذ / 15 / نقطه من زيت السرو وتذاب في فنجان ماء ويشرب ويستمر بالعلاج حتى يشفى 0

علاج شد الرحم :

نطحن قشر البلوط ناعماً جداً ونرشه على ورقة الملفوف المدهونة بزيت الزيتون وتوضع على مكان الرحم من الخارج وتلف بقطعه من الشاش 0

علاج ضعف النظر :

شرب عصير الجزر واكل الثوم 0

علاج الترهلات بالجسم :

كاسه من زيت السرو + 20 نقطه من زيت الزنجبيل ويدهن من الأسفل إلى الأعلى 0

علاج السماط :
نأخذ فحم الشوي ونطحنه جيداً ثم ننخله ونخلطه بعصير الجزر الطازج ويدهن مكان السماط ثم ندهن بماء الورد مع النشاء 0

علاج الشد العضلي :

ندللك مكان الإصابة بزيت الخردل مقداركاسه كبيره مع فنجان من زيت السمسم وتسخن قليلا 

علاج ضمور الدماغ :

نأخذ من العسل والتمر والحلاوة مقدار ثلاث ملاعق يومياً 0

علاج ضعف عضلة القلب :

يشرب من مغلي قشر الرمان وعين الجراده والبابونج وعصير الرمان مفيد

علاج الجروح والغرغرينا :

الطيون المدقوق مع العسل ويوضع على الجرح 0

علاج حساسية الوجه :
نأخذ / 4 / ملاعق كبيره من زيت جوز الهند مع / 2 / ملاعق كبيرة من زيت الكاكاو مع /2/ ملعقة من زيت الزيتون وتخلط ويدهن بها الوجه ثم نغسل الوجه بصبره مره مذابة بالماء 0

علاج حرقان البول :

الامتناع عن المنبهات بكافة أنواعها ونشرب من مغلي الشومر الفاتر 0

علاج النفخه :

نضع قليل من ماء الزهر في كاسه ماء كبيرة ويشرب 0

علاج الحروق :

نأخذ كاسه كبيرة من زيت الزيتون مع شمع النحل يذاب شمع النحل بالقلي ونمزجه مع روب البندورة ويدهن مكان الحرق أو ندهن بالعسل مباشرة 0

علاج التصلب اللوييحي :
زيت الخردل + زيت الزيتون + زيت الكافور + زيت الخروع بنسب متساوية من الأوزان ويدلك مكان الإصابة يوميا ونشرب من مغلي إكليل الجبل 0
كما نأخذ من النطرون والشوح بنسب متساويه وتعجن بماء غلي فيه الشعير المملح وتوضع لبخة على مكان الإصابة 0

علاج الماء والتلييف على الرئتين :

نضع لبخات الملفوف على الصدر مكان الرئتين 0

علاج السمكية :

كاسه كبيرة من زيت الذرة وكاسة من زيت الخروع وبعض النقاط من زيت إكليل الجبل ويدهن يوميا من المساء وحتىالصباح 0 كما نذوب الخميرة بعصير البرتقال يومياً ويشرب 0

علاج تكييس المبايض :

نأخذ نصف أوقية من بذر الكتان المطحون + نصف أوقيه من غبار الطلع + حبة البركة تطحن جميعها وتخلط مع العسل ثلاث ملاعق يوميا 0

علاج اصفرار العين :

نضع نقطة من عصير الرمان الطازج بالعين 0

وصفة لفتح الشهية :

مضغ نصف ملعقة حبة البركة 0

علاج ضغط العين :

شرب مغلي قشر الرمان 0

علاج فقر الدم :

أوقيه من حبة البركة + أوقيه من الثوم + أوقيه من العسل + 20 غ من الصبره مره تخلط جميعا وتأكل 0

علاج التهاب النخاع الشوكي :

ملعقة كبيرة من الكركم يذاب بالماء ويشرب صباحا ومساءً 0
علاج التأليل :

نأخذ روح الخل المركز ونضع عود الكبريت بالخل ويدلك مكان التأليل جيدا بقوة عدة مرات حتى تزول 0

علاج الام الدورة الشهرية :

أكل التمر قبل الدورة واكل البقدونس على الريق وشرب القرفة 0

علاج التصبغات البنية على الأيدي :

زيت الليمون والبنزاوات نخلط مع بعضها البعض وتدهن يومياً عدة مرات 0

تقوية الحيوانات المنوية :

نأخذ كمية /50/غ من الأنواع التالية : بذر الكتان + بذر الفجل + بذر الجزر + بذر الجرجير + الخولنجان + العاقل قرحه + 100 غ من لقاح النحل + 100غ من غبار النخيل + حبة البركة + الحلبة تمزج مع بعضها البعض ويأخذ مقدار ملعقة قبل ساعتين 0

علاج السعال المرفق بالبلغم :

- 150 غ من هلام الصبار + 100غ حبة البركة + 100غ بنفسج مطحون + 100غ يانسون مطحون + 100غ زبده بلديه + 200غ عسل تطحن جميعها وتخلط مع بعضها البعض ويأخذ من الخليط 3 ملاعق يومياً 

علاج ضعف التنفس :

نأخذ من البنفسج والبابونج وحبة البركة ويغلى ويشرب 0بنسب متساويه 
- أو 25 غ من الحرجل + 100غ بنفسج + 100غ كتان + 150 غ وشمر + 200غ بابونج + 200غ حبة البركة + يانسون + 200غ طيون تغلى جميعها على 3 ليتر ماء وتشرب ثلاث مرات يومياً

علاج الكلف :

غليسرين وماء الورد وعصير الليمون يدهن الوجه يومياً 0

علاج الفطريات :

نقلي البصل والثوم بزيت الزيتون ويدهن المكان 3 مرات ثم بعد ذلك ندهن باليود 0

علاج تصلب الشرايين :

1- /50/ غ قرنفل + أوقيه من ورق الزعرور نخلطها مغليها وتشرب 0
2- 100غ من حبة البركة + 50غ بذر رشاد + 50غ زنجبيل + 50غ صبره مره 

علاج الجلطات :
عصير البصل يدهن به الصدر ويشرب مغلي الزعرور مع الثوم 0او مغلي القرنفل وعصير الليمون والثوم 0


علاج الرمد :

نقطه من عصير البقدونس ونمسح العين باللعاب 0

علاج هبوط ا لضغط :

1- السوس مع قليل من الملح ويسف سفاً 0
2- شرب شراب السوس 0
3- شرب الكركديه الساخن 0
4- أخذ /11/ حبة ترمس على الريق 0

علاج نقص إفراز الغدة الدرقية :

أكل الطون والسردين 0

علاج تسوس الأسنان :

نأخذ من شمع النحل مع بضع حبات من بذر البصل وتغلى على النار ويتم الاستنشاق من الأنف ويتم التف من الفم نلاح خروج السوس من الأسنان 0

علاج الاثنا عشر :

نأكل مربى السفرجل ونأخذ من الباميه اليابسه المطحونه وتذاب بالماء ويشرب 0


علاج التجاعيد :

نسب متساويه من : عصير الليمون وزيت الزيتون وماء الورد وزلال بيضه كامله وحبة البركة وملعقه كبيره من العسل ونصنع منها ماسك يوضع على الوجه 0

علاج تضخم الطحال :

اخذ خل التفاح 0

علاج البواسير :

نأخذ ربع فنجان مقطع من أقماع الباذنجان مع ثوم مقطع صغيرا ويغلى ويعمل منه مغطس 0

علاج الإسهال :

لبن مع الثوم اوملعقه صغيره من السماق 0

وصفه لتبيض الأسنان :

نأخذ قطعه صغيره من زبد البحر ونفرك بها الأسنان 0

علاج عرق الجسم :

نأخذ من مغلي قشر الرمان 0

علاج دوالي الخصية :

نأخذ مغطس يومياً 3 مرات من الخل البارد 0

تنعيم وتمليس الشعر :

صفار بيضتين + ملعقة صغيرة من العسل + ملعقتين كبيرتين من زيت السمسم تخلط جيداَ ويهن بها الشعر مرتين أسبوعيا 0

علاج الصدفية :

1 – طيون + ورق الدفله + سموا تطحن وتغلى ويدهن بها الجسم 0
2 – بذر الحنظل + بذر الجوافة بنسب متساويه تطحن وتعبأ في كبسولات وتأخذ حبه صباحا وحبه مساءً 0

علاج الإمساك :

علاج الإمساك برش البصل مع اللبن ويمكن اخذ مغلي البابونج واليانسون والحلبة 0

علاج كافة الالتهابات النسائية :

100غ حلبه + حبة البركة + قليل من الثوم تغلى وتشرب 0

علاج القشرة :

نأخذ نسب متساويه من زيت إكليل الجبل وزيت الزيتون فنجان من كل نوع تخلط وتدهن من المساء وحتى الصباح 0

علاج كيس الشعر :

نأخذ لبخات من ورق الملفوف وندهن بزيت البندق ونعمل مغطس من قطع من الباذنجان مع الثوم يومياً 0

علاج السكري :

نأخذ /11/ حبة ترمس مر كما هي على الريق يومياً 0 ويمكن اخذ نفس المقدار مساءً 0

وصفه لتنظيم عمل الغدد في الجسم :

100غ من مطحون حبة البركة + 50غ من غبار طلع النخيل + 25 غ من حبوب لقاح النحل تمزج مع بعضها البعض ويأخذ منها 3 ملاعق يومياً 0

علاج البهاق :

زيت حبة البركة + زيت بذور الفجل تخلط ويدهن الجسم منها ويعرض للشمس 0

حجر جهنم : لعلاج تأخير القذف والانتصاب 0

علاج دوالي الساقين :

ملعقة صغيره من السرو = ملعقة زيت الاخيليا مع كاسه صغيره من العسل وكاسه من الخل تخلط ويدلك بها من الأسفل إلى الأعلى مكان الاصابه ثم بعد ذلك ندهن المكان باليود 0

وصفه لتمييع الدم :

مغلي الثوم مع الحليب ويشرب ويأخذ من مغلي ورق الزعرور 0

علاج تنميل في الجسم :

نأخذ الفلفل الحارونغليه بالزيت ونصفيه وندهن به مكان التنميل 0


علاج القلاع :

مضغ الثوم بكثرة 0

علاج الصداع والشقيقة :

مطحون بذر الجزر يشرب على الريق وتدهن الرقبه بزيت الخردل 0

علاج سوء الامتصاص :

مغلي الحليب بالثوم 0

وصفه لتسويد الشعر :

غلي قشر الجوز الأخضر حتىالذوبان ويصفى ونخلط معه زيت السمسم حتى يغلظ القوام ويدهن به الشعر 0

علاج الاكزيما :

1 - زيت البابونج وزيت الخزامى يخلط اوندهن مكان الاكزيما 0

علاج القمل :

دهن الرأس بزيت السمسم من المساء وحتى الصباح 0

طردالناموس :

زيت الكافور 0

علاج جرثومة البول :

نأخذ نقطه من زيت الثوم على اللبن أو الحليب 3 مرات يومياً 0

علاج نزول اللعاب أثناء النون :

مضغ الزعتر والنعنع أو خلط العسل مع الملح 0

علاج طنين الأذن ومشاكل الأذن الداخلية :

نأتي بسن ثوم ونقطع رأسه بالسكين ونضعه في فتحة الأذن لصقا من المساء وحتى الصباح 0

علاج الاكزيما الجافة :

50غ هند شعيره + صمغ شجر الصنوبر 40غ + 50غ زيت خروع وزيت السمسم ( تخلط ويدهن مكان الاكزيما 0

علاج الشري ( الحكة الشديدة ) :

نأخذ الكركم ونعجنه بدبس الرمان ونأكل ثلاث ملاعق يومياً أو ندهن بالدفله 0

علاج الفطريات :

يجب الابتعاد عن الماء كلياً
نغلي البصل والثوم بزيت الزيتون حتى يحمر ويصفى الزيت ويدهن مكان الفطريات 3 مرات يومياً 0

علاج الكلية :

نشرب من مغلي شباشيل الذره ( شعرالذرة ) 0

علاج التهاب اللثة :

مضغ الثوم كثيرا ونضع سنين من الثوم المقطوع رأسهما في فتحتي الأذن 0
علاج حمى البحر المتوسط :

مضغ الثوم ونطحن البامياء الناشفة المجففة المطحونة ناعماً ونحل ملعقة منها في كاسه ماء كبيره ونشربها 0

علاج الكلسترول الزائد :

لوز حلو + زنجبيل + سكر فضي + اخيليا بنسب متساوية وتطحن ويأخذ منها ملعقة تحل بكاسه ماء وتشرب على الريق 0


علاج الكلسترول الثلاثي :

اخيليا + عرعر + بذر الرشاد 0

علاج الشقيقة :

300غ زعتر + 100 غ ورق زيزفون + 100غ شعيرمطحون 100غ بردقوش تطحن جميعها ويعمل منها مغلي وتشرب كما يتم دهن الرقبه بزيت الخردل 0

علاج القولون والغازات والقرقرة :

50غ ثوم + 50 غ سوس + 50غ حبة البركه + 50 غ باميه مطحونه تغلى أو تسف سفاً 0

علاج شحوم الكبد :

ثوم + كركم + زنجبيل +تطحن وتغلى وتشرب كما يمكن اخذ نسب متساويه من الاخيليا والعرعر وتشرب 3 مرات يوميا ً 0

علاج قرحة عنق الرحم :

حبة البركة + الثوم + بذر الكتان المحمص والمطحون وتأكل كما يجب عمل مغطس من الثوم والماءالمغلي صباحا ومساءً 0

علاج تشقق القدميين :

نأتي بليه غنم نيه ونذوبها على النار ونمزج الليه مع الفازلين وزيت الورد وندهن القدمين المتشققتين ويجب أن نبتعدعن الماء 0

علاج جفاف الفم :

شرب الشنينه وقمر الدين 0

علاج الصلع :

نأخذ من مطحون الزعتر + زيت السمسم + زيت الزيتون + زيت الخروع وندهن الرأس 0يوميا 0

علاج الدود ( الحرقص ) نغلي سن ثوم مع الحليب ويصفى ويشرب 0

وصفه لزيادة طول الرموش :

دهن الرموش بزيت الخروع 0






ملاحظة : هذه الوصفات اخذت من خبير الاعشاب يوسف الشرفا في القناة الفضائية ATV وتم تجميعها ةتنسيقها من قبلي وانشرها لتعم الفائدة انشالله لذا اقتضى التنويه 0

اللي كتب وصفاته
جهاد حسين
ايو ايهاب

يجي في القناة الفضائية Atv الساعه 9 مساء كل اتنين وتلاتاء وخميس وجمعه

منقوله




برنامج أنت والأعشاب 
يأتي على قناة A1tv
من الساعه 9 - 11 مساءً
يوم الأحد والثلاثاء و الخميس والجمعه

برنامج اتمنى ان تتابعوه بإذن الله الأعشاب التي توصف تعالج اشد الأمراض
وكل ذلك بتوفيق من عند الله


وحابه يكون هذا الملف لتجميع وصفاته وأي أخت تستخدم منها شي وتستفيد بدي منها تتكرم وتفيد الكل وتذكر تجربتها بهالموضوع...


بعض الوصفات ......

للتخلص من السمنة مجربه خلال 5 ايام نزل من الوزن 5 كيلو لكن بدها متابعه مستمرة

استعملي لبخات الملفوف او مايسمى ايضا بالكرنب

الطريقة ادفئي ورقات الملفوف سواء بالمكواة او على النار او بالسيشوار

وضعيها على الاماكن المراد تخسيسها ولفيها جيدا بضمادات في الصباح بتلاقي نفسك عرقت كثير و هكذا بينزل الوزن والجسم بيضل مشذوذ

ممكن تخلصك من كيلو يوميا لكن يجب الاستمرار

لتشققات البطن


كوب زيت الزيتون
ربع كوب خل الصبار الطبيعي
6 كبسولات فيتامين ه
4 كبسولات فيتامين ا
5 نقاط زيت الجزر


يدهن به مرة او مرتين في اليوم

والنتيجةبعذ 14 يوم باذن الله



وداعا لاصفرار الاسنان


لاسنان بيضاء مثل اللؤلؤ


حكها بزبد البحر او ما يسمى ايضا بلسان البحر


وصفه لتنعيم وللمعان الشعر وصدقا مجربه 
ولاتفوتكم من أول إستخدام ظهرت النتيجه على شعري 
صفار بيضتين+ملعقتين زيت سمسم+ملعقه عسل
وتترك على الشعر لمدة 
مرتين أسبوعيا 0
























وصفه الزالة الشعر نهائيا :
نجيب 100 نمله او 200 نمله ونحطهم في زجاج ونصب عليهم ماي يعني نغرقهم 

المساكين ونسكر الزجاجه بشكل جيد ونحطهم من يومين الى 3 ايام الى ان يموتو خخخخخ 

ويوم تشوفينهم انهم كلهم ماتو تطلعينهم وتطحنيهم زين وتدهني فيه عقب مااطلعين شعر المكان المرغووووب :09:


مين اللي تقدر تستخدم الوصفه هذي في بنات استخدموها وفعلا نجحت هاي الوصفه
لكن متصعبه اعملها 


وبالنسبة لوصفة تسمين الوجه:

فنجان خميرة+فنجان عسل+فنجانين ماء ورد
تترك لتتخمر 10 دقائق ثم
تدهن المنطقة المراد تسمينها وتترك الى أن تجف ثم تغسل
على فكرة الوصفة لأي منطقة بتحبي تسمنيها يعني مو بس للوجه


وصفة تبييض الوجه والجسم:

سهلة وتفيد العرايس
فنجان ماء ورد+ملعقة النشا 
تدهن المنطقة وتترك لتجف داومي عليها لفترة حتى تظهر النتائج
بإذن الله تعالى كتير حلوة



لعلاج حب الشباب
ملعقه خميره الخبز وملعقه كركم واذا ماتتحملين الخميره يذوب الكركم لحاله مع كوب ماء ويشرب على الريق يومياٌ

نأخذ صبره مطحونه مع عسل توضع على الوجه من المساء الى الصباح
النتيجه في اسبوع


لقشره الرأس

زيت اكليل الجبل وزيت الزيتون
تخلط بكميات متساويه نذكر الدكتوره ان القشره تختفي وماترجع 


الاسهال

يأخذ ثوم ولبن وسماق


لتخفيف الوحم للحامل
خبز يابس يدهن بعسل وؤكل
مهم يكون الخبز يابس والا مابيعطي نتيجه

لقطع الشهيه
كوساء تقطع شرائح تخلط بالبن وتؤكل قبل الوجبه




فطريات الرجل
يقلي في زيت الزيتون ( بصل وثوم )حتى يحترق ثم يصفي الزيت ويدهن فيه الرجل


تصغير الصدر
زيت البلوط
قليل زنجبيل
ملعقه زيت الجزر
يدلك فيه الصدر من اسفل الي اعلى


الهالات السوداء
مغلي ورق الخس وماء الورد 
بنسب متساويه.....توضع كمادات


للقمل
_يدلك الشعر بماء غلي فيه يانسون مطحون يدلك بأستمرار
_او يدلك الشعر بزيت اليانسون لانه اقوى

ارتفاع هرمون الحليب
200 غرام من الميراميه
100 غرام من كزبره البير
100 غرام من البابونج

تطحن وتخلط مع بعض وتغلي ونشرب بأستمرار وبعد اسبوع نفحص


للشحنات الكهربائيه
يؤكل البندق او مغلي ورق البندق او يشرب من زيت البندق
البندق يكون نيء غير محمص ولامملح
الامتناع عن شرب الشاي والقهوه

وصفة الطول للي بدها تطول

في شغلتين بتعمليهم مع بعض عشان يعطوكي التأثير المطلوب في الطول

أولا بتجيبي لوح خشب على طول جسمك وبترفعي جهة وحدة منه على ارتفاع على الاقل متر والجهة الاخرى على الارض ويكون متثبت بهاي الطريقة بعدين بتربطي رجليكي من جهة اللوح المرتفع ويكون راسك للاسفل لمدة على الاقل ساعتين يوميا (شرط ما يكون عندك ضغط الدم المرتفع )

ثانيا : بتجيبي قشور سبع بيضات وبتغليهم قليلا للتعقيم ثم ينشفو ويطحنو ناعم ويخلطو مع 150 غرام من الجوز (عين الجمل) الناعم ويضاف للمزيج العسل وتؤخد ملعقة طعام يوميا 

النتيجه تبان خلال سته شهور

هاي هي الوصف بالتفصيل



لنضارة وتفتيح وتصفية وتنقيه البشرة 

1فنجان لكل من :

عصير ليمون

جلسرين

ماء الورد

عسل النحل

(اختياري : شوي لبن _ أو شوي حليب بودره ) اختياري مو شرط يعني 

يدهن به الوش يوميا لمدة ثلاث أيام وشوفي النتجيه ...



للثآليل:
يدهن زيت السرو
زيت العفص
زيت السمك
يدهن يوميا ..
أو يأخذ عود كبيرت ويغمس في خل مركز وتفرك به الثالوله يختفي في 3 ايام ..

لشد البطن:
تدهن بزيت البلوط أو العفص..
شرب مغلي ورق الجوز يوميا ..

للكلف:-
زيت اللوز الحلو والمر وزيت الخروع يدهن صباحا ومساء..

لتسمين الوجه:-
خميره فوريه مع عسل مع ملعقتين ماء الورد..صباحا ومساء...

لجفاف الحلق:-
يخلط العسل مع الماء ويوضع بعلبة بخاخ...ويبخ في الهواء ويستنشق...

لتبييض الركب:-
الشوفان مع الليمون ويوضع بالتدليك..

السلولايت:-
لبخات الملفوف وافضل رياضه هي القفز...

وصفة تنفيخ الشفايف وتوريدها
يخلط مقدار من زبد البحر المطحون للتنفيخ مع كميه من ماء الورد لتوريد الشفايف

وصفة التجاعيد
وقال مفعولها سريع خلال نص ساعه تبان النتائج 

جيبي بيضه واحده وتعزلي الصفار من البياض وتخفقي البياض مع ملعقتين من عصير الليمون ونخفقهم مع بعض 

بشكل جيد وندهن به الوجه لمدة نصف ساعه وبعد كذا تغسلين وجهك بماء بارد ثمن دافي وسلامتكم 


لتقوية بصيلات الشعر ووقف تساقطه خلال ثلاث ايام بأذن الله : 


واحد ملعقه صغيرة من زيت اكليل الجبل وواحد ملعقه صغيرة من زيت جوز الهند وملعقه صغيرة من زيت لوز الحلو

وملعقه صغيرة من حبة البركه وبعدها تجيبي ثلاث ملاعق صغير من الزيوت التاليه : الجرجير + زيت الزيتون+وزيت الخروع +وزيت البرافين اتنهى تخلطينهم كلهم مع بعض ويدهن بهم من الصباح الى المساء او ساعتين كل يوم جربتها امبارح كتير روعه على الشعر 


وصفة لبشرة نظيفه : 
تجيبي كميه من عصير الليمون بضع نقاط =3 نقاط وحبة البركه مطحونه ملعقه 

كبيرة وناعم جدا وملعقه كبيرة من الحلبه مطحون ناعم جدا وتخلطيهم بزلال بيضه وبكميه مناسبه من عسل النحل

وتدهني بهم وجهك يوميا لمدة اسبوع وسوف تلاحظين تقشر البشرة هذا عادة وممتاز لانه بيشل كل شوائب البشرة 

مثل النمش والحبوب والخ وبعد كذا ادهني وجهك بماء الورد مع نشاء وتنامي يوميا وشوفي وجهك 



زيت الخروع لازالة الشامات والحبوب الخال والوحمه والطريقه 
10 او 15 مرة يدهن يوميا لمدة شهر بزيت الخروع

وتنتهي المشكلة من جذورها <<< 


وصفه لرائحة الفم الكريهه :
كزبرة مطحونه ناعمه جدا 100 غرام مع 60 غرام ملح تسفي ملعقه واحده ع الريق وقال بتستفرغي وشوفي شو يطلع وان شاء الله تنتهي المشكله واللي تعاني من الضغط لاتستخدمه 


وصفه للقضااء على السكري :
تبلعي ع الريق 11 حبة من ترمس مر غير مطحون وقبل النوم 11 حبه يقضي مع استشارة الطبيبي واخد ادوية السكري

السكري ان شاء الله 



وصفه لتوريد الشفايف 
عليكي ان تدهني بمادة اللانولين مخلوطه مع زيت البنفسج وزيت الورد الاحمر او زيت الكرز يوميا هذا بأذن الله رائع




وشكرا جزيلا اخوكم ابن العطار

----------


## تحية عسكريه

شو قاسم مالك على يوسف الشرفا خبير الأعشاب قرايبي

----------


## ابن العطار

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه عراسي انت وقرايبك وخد هاي بوسة الك والو ولكل الحبايب مواااااااح

----------


## تحية عسكريه

حبيب قلبي عراسي والله مقبوله منك بمزح معك انا

----------

